# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Opzoek naar mannen die impotent zijn

## Rapsac

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben voor een verhaal in een landelijk magazine opzoek naar mannen die het aandurven te vertellen over hoe het is om impotent te zijn. Ongeacht of het een medische achtergrond heeft of een psychische.

Hoe beïnvloedt het jou? Hoe beïnvloedt het je eventuele relatie? Wat is de oorzaak? Wat heb je gedaan om te proberen er vanaf te komen? Heb je het erover met anderen, etc.

Ik weet dat het een zeer gevoelig onderwerp is, en dat het allerminst iets is waar mannen fluitend mee naar voren treden. Tegelijk is het iets waar vrij veel mannen in meer of mindere mate mee te maken krijgen, vaak al op heel jonge leeftijd.

Ik hoop dan ook van harte dat er een paar mannen te vinden zijn die het aandurven om het gesprek aan te gaan. Stuur me een berichtje, of laat een reactie achter onder deze thread. 

Ik beantwoord graag alle mogelijke vragen die je zou kunnen hebben tot in detail, en ik garandeer je dat elke reactie discreet wordt behandeld.

Hartelijke groet,

Caspar

----------


## christel1

Denk dat je dat eerder aan de vrouwen zal moeten vragen want mannen lopen daar niet graag mee te koop, hoe erg het ook mag zijn voor hen, veel succes met je zoektocht ...

----------


## Rapsac

Dank voor je reactie Christel!

----------

